# Playing Music from A USB Flash Drive



## oldman (Jun 23, 2022)

I downloaded a bunch of songs on a USB flash drive, but am having issues playing them on my car’s radio. Any way to fix this?


----------



## win231 (Jun 23, 2022)

oldman said:


> I downloaded a bunch of songs on a USB flash drive, but am having issues playing them on my car’s radio. Any way to fix this



What was the source of the music?  A CD?  
When I got a new car, it didn't have a CD player.  I learned to record everything on my CD's to a flash drive.  On your computer, it's called
"Rip CD."  There are two slots in the car - one is only for charging & the other is for playing.  I think the flash drive has to say "2.0"


----------



## oldman (Jun 23, 2022)

I recorded the music from YouTube using “Replay Music.” All the songs are in a music file named “YT Music.” I have about 400 songs on the one flash drive I like the most, but it will only play about 20-25 songs and then start over.

https://applian.com/replay-music/


----------



## win231 (Jun 23, 2022)

oldman said:


> I recorded the music from YouTube using “Replay Music.” All the songs are in a music file named “YT Music.” I have about 400 songs on the one flash drive I like the most, but it will only play about 20-25 songs and then start over.
> 
> https://applian.com/replay-music/


I've never recorded from You Tube.  Maybe some songs have some sort of copyright protection that prevents reproduction?


----------



## Mike (Jun 24, 2022)

The ones that play, oldman, are they the first 25, or are
they a random selection from your list, if random, then
it might be a format problem, WAV, MP3, OPUS, WMA,
there are many.

If you used a YouTube downloader and converter, they
should all be MP3, if you copied them across straight to
the USB Disc, then they could be anything.

If all the songs are on the USB drive and not just the 25,
plus the titles of the rest, then there has to be a settings
issue.

Try playing some from the disc after the 25 that play, on
the computer, if they play, then find the settings for the
replaying from the disc, use the computer.

Check the properties of the songs by right-clicking on each,
they should be MP3 I think as MP4 is for videos.

Good Luck.

Mike.


----------



## oldman (Jul 18, 2022)

Mike said:


> The ones that play, oldman, are they the first 25, or are
> they a random selection from your list, if random, then
> it might be a format problem, WAV, MP3, OPUS, WMA,
> there are many.
> ...


They are all .mp3 and it only plays the first 20-25 songs and then starts over. I formatted the USB for FAT32 as recommended.


----------



## Mike (Jul 18, 2022)

That is strange oldman, plug the USB drive into your computer
and check the settings, you might find something, I will try and
find an answer for you too.

Mike.


----------



## Mike (Jul 21, 2022)

I have had a look around and there are many things that
might cause your problem, USB too small for the amount
for the amount of music on it, or too large for the device
that is trying to read it, or a faulty USB, a virus of sorts,
+++, one video that I watched on YouTube, was interesting,
the person who made the video, like you did format it for
FAT32, but he partitioned the USB first, did you, if you didn't
then that might be causing a problem.
You could check in Bleeping Computer, they were very good
in the past, but I haven't used them for a long time.

Here is a link to a YouTube video, he is telling you how to make
you flash drive smaller, if it is too big for your car to read it, it is
informative and he takes time to explain how to.





Good Luck.

Mike.


----------

